# Hollinger: Knicks, Offseason Survivors



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> After two years of predicting Armageddon if they couldn't land LeBron James, Dwyane Wade or Chris Bosh, the Knicks missed out on all three of their top targets. But their offseason still worked out OK. After signing high-scoring Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, New York -- among the league's worst shot-blocking teams each of the past two seasons -- was able to parlay David Lee into human fly-swatter Anthony Randolph and then sign Raymond Felton to a relative bargain deal. The inability to use all the cap space on superstars also had a silver lining: The Knicks were able to keep $854,000 bargain Bill Walker, who could emerge as a force next season on the wings.
> 
> Was it a perfect summer? Of course not. I'm not sure Felton, a mediocre pick-and-roll guard, will thrive in a Mike D'Antoni system, and the difference between Stoudemire and Lee at the offensive end is relatively minor. (As odd as this sounds, Stoudemire's comparatively less-awful defense is his main advantage over Lee.)
> 
> But the Knicks will live to fight another day. The Lee deal brought in two potential expiring contracts, giving New York the flexibility to get well under the cap in 2011 … and again in 2012. They also have enough pieces to put together deals before then, beginning with their efforts to pry Chris Paul from New Orleans. For both the short and long term, the Knicks are better off than they were a year ago. That's pretty good for Plan D.


*Link*

Definitely better now, and their chances in the future are improved too. Signing Felton to a 2 year contract is very smart too.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

we're getting there...

I can't wait until we finally get a good team. It's almost like watching your child learning how to walk


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not to crazy about the offseason moves. 
David Lee spent alot of time in Minesoto where a sign and trade for there C/F-Jefferson & PG-Session for David Lee wouldve looked better in a lineup with (overpaid) Amare. 

I have nothing against PF-Turiaf or SF-Randolph they remind me of Miami Heat Haslem/Beasely, but more unpolished with flaws.


----------

